# Ärger mit einem Chat



## Heukuchen (20. Nov 2006)

Hallo!

Seit einiger Zeit wird ein Chat, der als Java Applet läuft, bei mir nicht mehr gestartet. Besser gesagt - und das ist noch auffälliger - wird er noch ganz selten estartet, meistens aber nicht mehr. Normalerweise sieht es aus, als ob das Applet geladen werde, dann springt der Browser jedoch auf die vorhergehende Seite zurück (wo man den Namen und das Paßwort, soweit vorhanden, eingibt).
Als Fehlermeldung in der Konsole erscheint: "Cookie-Server nicht verfügbar, Cache zum Ermillen verwenden". Wie gesagt, war dies bis vor einiger Zeit aber nicht der Fall, und auch jetzt funktioniert es ganz selten noch. Java funktioniert im Übrigen bei anderen Applets bis jetzt fehlerfrei. Hat jemand von euch eine Ahnung, wo der Fehler liegt?


Grüße,
Heukuchen


----------



## The_S (20. Nov 2006)

Beim Anbieter des Chats!? Kommst du von einem anderen PC/mit einem anderen Browser zur selben Zeit ohne Probleme in den Chat?


----------



## Heukuchen (20. Nov 2006)

Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Kommst du von einem anderen PC/mit einem anderen Browser zur selben Zeit ohne Probleme in den Chat?



Nicht direkt; ich habe andere gebeten, den Chat aufzurufen, und die sagten, es habe keine Schwierigkeiten gegeben.


----------



## The_S (20. Nov 2006)

Dann test das ertma aus, ob es wirklich an dir liegt oder evtl. das Problem wo anders liegt.


----------



## Heukuchen (21. Nov 2006)

Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Dann test das ertma aus, ob es wirklich an dir liegt oder evtl. das Problem wo anders liegt.



Also der Chat an sich funktioniert definitiv, das habe ich jetz geklärt.


----------



## The_S (21. Nov 2006)

Hm, wenn der "Cookie-Server" nicht verfügbar ist, sieht mir dieses Problem sehr Anbieterlastig aus. Versuch mal rauszufinden wann es bei dir funktioniert und wann nicht. Bzw. schick mal ne Mail mit deiner Fehlermeldung an den Anbieter  .


----------



## niemand (21. Nov 2006)

> Hm, wenn der "Cookie-Server" nicht verfügbar ist, sieht mir dieses Problem sehr Anbieterlastig aus.


Oder einem Problem auf dem Verbindungsweg, der Einstellungen, der Javaversion, ...



> Bzw. schick mal ne Mail mit deiner Fehlermeldung an den Anbieter


Das wäre wohl das einzig Sinnvolle.

cu


----------

